#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Бурят ТВ и знакомые лица

## PampKin Head

*Интерью Игоря Берхина на TV в Улан-Удэ, Бурятия (программе Точка зрения, канал Аригус)*



*Интервью Виктора Крачковского о Янтра-йоге на TV в Улан-Удэ, Бурятия 14.04.2010 (программа "Точка зрения", канал "Аригус")*

----------


## Гьямцо

Берхин, конечно же, передергивает, сравнивая школу Гелуг и учение Дзогчен. И учения Дзогчен, и учения Гелуг вообще-то даже древнее 8 века, если уж на то пошло. Но если сравнивается школа Гелуг и школа Дзогчен, то последняя была основана в конце XX века Намкаем Норбу. Это факт, который невозможно отменить.
Поэтому, когда говорится, что учение Дзогчен – это не религия, это одно. Но если при этом имеется в виду, что школа Дзогчен – это не религия, это уже совсем другое.

----------

лесник (21.05.2010), Турецкий (23.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> последняя была основана в конце XX века Намкаем Норбу.


 :Big Grin:  Какие дивные факты выясняются на БФ

----------


## PampKin Head

> Берхин, конечно же, передергивает, сравнивая школу Гелуг и учение Дзогчен. И учения Дзогчен, и учения Гелуг вообще-то даже древнее 8 века, если уж на то пошло.


Речь шла все же о сравнении Махамудры (которая в Гелуг в основном из Кагью) и Дзогчен.Учения Гелуг, которые древнее - это из Кадам и Индии.





> Но если сравнивается школа Гелуг и школа Дзогчен, то последняя была основана в конце XX века Намкаем Норбу. Это факт, который невозможно отменить.


Нингму (просто "школа старых переводов") с ее Дзогченом вычеркиваем?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Нингму (просто "школа старых переводов") с ее Дзогченом вычеркиваем?


Боже упаси :Smilie: . Ни нингму, в которой практикуется Дзогчен, ни другие школы, в которых тоже практикуется Дзогчен. Учение Дзогчен. Понимаете?
Берхин же пытается сравнивать кислое с квадратным – школу Гелуг и учение Дзогчен. Кстати, учение Дзогчен, если судить по последующим словам Берхина, вообще-то практикуется в системе Гелуг, поэтому, казалось бы, в чем проблема-то? А в том, что спросили его о направлении, то бишь школе Дзогчен. В вопросе прозвучала антитеза: Гелуг (школа, направление) – Дзогчен (то же самое). Берхин, конечно же, прекрасно понимает, о чем идет речь (уж он-то о школе Дзогчен знает, наверное, больше всех), но сразу же переводит разговор в удобное для себя русло.
 Вообще, этот вопрос – о школе Дзогчен в отличие от учения Дзогчен - привыкли постоянно замыливать – какая, дескать, разница? Разница, конечно же, большая – как между христианством и РПЦ. Но Берхин об этом вряд ли кому расскажет.

----------

Уэф (30.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вы, сами-то поняли о чем сказали? Есть Учение Дзогчен, которое вне каких-либо ограничений. Ни школ, ни религий. Есть школа гелуг. Школа гелуг появилась позднее, чем появилось Учение Дзогчен, что и сказал Берхин.

----------

Иван Денисов (23.05.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Боже упаси. Ни нингму, в которой практикуется Дзогчен, ни другие школы, в которых тоже практикуется Дзогчен. Учение Дзогчен. Понимаете?
> Берхин же пытается сравнивать кислое с квадратным – школу Гелуг и учение Дзогчен. Кстати, учение Дзогчен, если судить по последующим словам Берхина, вообще-то практикуется в системе Гелуг, поэтому, казалось бы, в чем проблема-то? А в том, что спросили его о направлении, то бишь школе Дзогчен. В вопросе прозвучала антитеза: Гелуг (школа, направление) – Дзогчен (то же самое). Берхин, конечно же, прекрасно понимает, о чем идет речь (уж он-то о школе Дзогчен знает, наверное, больше всех), но сразу же переводит разговор в удобное для себя русло.
>  Вообще, этот вопрос – о школе Дзогчен в отличие от учения Дзогчен - привыкли постоянно замыливать – какая, дескать, разница? Разница, конечно же, большая – как между христианством и РПЦ. Но Берхин об этом вряд ли кому расскажет.


 Как говорится "Писарь возжигаше! А еже о сосцах сплетаеми словеса - мутны зело."  :Smilie: 
Гьямцо! Расскажите же нам о школе Дзогчен. Что это за "школа" такая?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Я понимаю, что данное интервью расчитанно на широкую публику, а не на узкий круг буддистов. Но для буддиста, красной нитью проходят слова, в которых явно видно отличие понимания последователей учения ННР, от понимания представителей классических школ буддизма.
Игорь Берхин: ... мы можем расслабиться... ... В этом расслабленном состоянии, мы можем получать больше удовольствия, от того, что у нас есть. ... я научился получать удовольствие просто от факта своего существования.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Игорь Берхин: ... мы можем расслабиться... ... В этом расслабленном состоянии, мы можем получать больше удовольствия, от того, что у нас есть. ... я научился получать удовольствие просто от факта своего существования

после этого мы можем говорить"прост как Берхин"

----------

Torkwemada (11.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

Говорит о расслаблении, а сам напряжен и серьезен, странно-)

----------


## Zom

Да, мне тоже показалось что похоже на видеосъёмку сдачи студентом какого-нить экзамена в институте... -)

----------


## Echo

> Но для буддиста, красной нитью проходят слова, в которых явно видно отличие понимания последователей учения ННР, от понимания представителей классических школ буддизма.


А в чем это отличие заключается?

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Говорит о расслаблении, а сам напряжен и серьезен, странно-)


 :Smilie:  В чем это выражается, интересно? Покажите мне напряженного человека с расправленными плечами и прямой спиной. А серьезный, так вроде не к Петросяну в гости пришел  :Cool:

----------


## лесник

> В чем это выражается, интересно? Покажите мне напряженного человека с расправленными плечами и прямой спиной. А серьезный, так вроде не к Петросяну в гости пришел


Сложно говорить о субъективных ощущениях, но обычно расслабленный человек улыбается, живость какая-то в глазах наблюдается, интерес, непринужденность. Если Вы выдруг бывали на встречах, например, с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Вы должны представлять, что я имею в виду. Смех у него назабываемый-)

----------

Torkwemada (11.06.2010), Майя П (21.05.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Сложно говорить о субъективных ощущениях, но обычно расслабленный человек улыбается, живость какая-то в глазах наблюдается, интерес, непринужденность.


  :Big Grin:  Ну, ну.

  Оххх.... Да кто ж не знает, что похохмить Берхин горазд не менее, чем умные речи толкать.
 Только вот я думаю, начни он вести себя весело и непрнуждёно, как обычно на своих ретритах.
 Тут бы посыпались в его адрес прямопротивоположные обвинения:
 -Де каков, нахал, вести себя совершенно прилично не умеет при честном народе, не выказывает уважения Учению, ржёт как козёл, и вообще, с первых секунд понятно, что он моральный урод, а ещё в дзогченппы лезет. Такие они все ублюдки-дзогченоиды. Ну и т. д.





> Если Вы выдруг бывали на встречах, например, с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Вы должны представлять, что я имею в виду. Смех у него назабываемый-)


 Да чёт мелковато берём, чё там Чокьи Нима, давай уж сразу с ЕСДЛ сравнивать.
 :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сложно говорить о субъективных ощущениях, но обычно расслабленный человек улыбается, живость какая-то в глазах наблюдается, интерес, непринужденность. Если Вы выдруг бывали на встречах, например, с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Вы должны представлять, что я имею в виду. Смех у него назабываемый-)


 :Smilie:  Ну Игорь пока не Чоки Нима Ринпоче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А в чем это отличие заключается?


В том, что удовольствия и кйфы - тоже по сути своей страдания. С точки зрения буддизма, становление и существование элементы сансары, поэтому "... я научился получать удовольствие просто от факта своего существования." - перл вдвойне. Больше лузлов могут доставить только последователи Оле Нидала  :Smilie: 

P.S. По поводу стиля выступления, не по делу говорите, у Игоря, большой опыт публичных выступлений, и держится он довольно непринужденнно. Умение подать себя и своих мыслей аудитории, вырабатывается после 2-3 публичных выступлений, и остается на всю жизнь.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Так и чего теперь, страдаем до последнего?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так и чего теперь, страдаем до последнего?


Отсекаем корни страданий - это же во всех сутрах сказано. Укрепляемся в понимании, что все вокруг подобно сну. А про получение кайфов от жизни, я слышал только от представителей ДО и КК ОН.

----------


## Майя П

создайте причину для счастья...  :Embarrassment:  и будет кайф

----------


## Леонид Ш

> создайте причину для счастья...  и будет кайф


Мне не нужен кайф, я вижу что любой кайф имеет природу страданий  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (09.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

это из серии "как бы высоко не взлетала птица, тень ее принадлежит земле"? :Big Grin: 
Вы правы...., но сансара - украшение нирваны.... :Wink: . Приятная вещь! иногда, пока не получаешь фэйсом об тэйбл...

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну Игорь пока не Чоки Нима Ринпоче.


Я не про конкретику или тем более тех или иных людей в этом топике, а в в общем "по больнице"  :Smilie: . *Думаю*, что у человека возможности произвести ]*хотя бы впечатление* сходное с эффектом Чоки Нима могут появиться только через пару кальп соотвествующей практики и мотивации  :Smilie: . "Просветление-за-одну-жизнь" - это, думаю, скорее из инструментов мотивации учителей и редчайших случаев, когда предыдущих эонов практики у человека просто не видно  :Smilie: . Ну, вот посмотрим честно - многих из нас мы даже по форумам знаем уже не один год - многое ли изменилось? Стали ли мы добрее, сострадательнее, терпеливее, мудрее? Ведь наша писанина на форуме на протяжении эти лет служит достаточно точным свидетельством той меры яда, спеси и раздражительности которые мы умудряемся туда впихнуть, даже если мы сами не замечаем этого. Многое поменялось-то? Это ни в коем случае не обобщение, если у кого-то прогресс явно виден, я только рад за него. Я просто про бревно и соринку в глазу. Если у нас хватит способностей хотя бы признать собственное уродство и ограничения, то наверное соотвественно будет меньше и энтузиазма отслеживать и замечать недостатки других. Если, к примере, человек знает что сам уродлив, то соседний урод воспринимается как брат по несчастью, а не объект обличения, а это уже хоть какое-то, но сострадание.

----------

Torkwemada (11.06.2010), Аньезка (21.05.2010), Майя П (22.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "Просветление-за-одну-жизнь" - это, думаю, скорее из инструментов мотивации учителей и редчайших случаев, когда предыдущих эонов практики у человека просто не видно . Ну, вот посмотрим честно - многих из нас мы даже по форумам знаем уже не один год - многое ли изменилось? Стали ли мы добрее, сострадательнее, терпеливее, мудрее? Ведь наша писанина на форуме на протяжении эти лет служит достаточно точным свидетельством той меры яда, спеси и раздражительности которые мы умудряемся туда впихнуть, даже если мы сами не замечаем этого. Многое поменялось-то?


Просветление за одну жизнь достижимо, это не упайя. Многое изменилось. Многие изменились в лучшую сторону, стали добрее, сострадательнее, терпеливее, мудрее. Вот взять, например Вас, помница у Вас в графе традиция, стояла "Адвайта-веданта", а теперь "Чоклинг Терсар", явное подтверждение тому, что люди меняются. Вы поменяли традию тирхиков на Дхарму Будды. Если бы практика Дхармы не меняла людей в лучшую сторону, то все бы давно в ней разочаровались. Просто нужно запастись терпением и не разочароваться в Дхарме, за то время пока практика не дает видимых плодов.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.05.2010), Иван Денисов (23.05.2010), куру хунг (21.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> это же во всех сутрах сказано


Тантра, а тем более Дзогчен - это не сутра, при всем уважении.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне не нужен кайф, я вижу что любой кайф имеет природу страданий


Но от этого не перестает быть кайфом.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Ну вот кинул Памкин, вам окаяннным,  кость.. .

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тантра, а тем более Дзогчен - это не сутра, при всем уважении.


Разделение на тантру, сутру и дзогчен - ваджраянская придумка. С точки зрения махаяны, такое разделение надуманное и не имеет смысла. Именно в сутрах махаяны, впервые упоминаются многие вещи и персонажи, которые познее появляются в тантре. Но это я говорю без хвостомерства между махаяной и дзогченом.




> Но от этого не перестает быть кайфом.


Не перестает, но потребность в получении кайфа отпадает.




> Сообщение от *Аким Иваныч* Ну вот кинул Памкин, вам окаяннным, кость.. .


А по существу есть что сказать?

----------


## Майя П

> Не перестает, но потребность в получении кайфа отпадает.


прошу прощения, но вы покушать любите? что-то вкусное..., или только овсянкой питаетесь...., потому что она не вредит каналам, в отличие от сахара и специй...? пьете только кипяток?
Я восхищаюсь вами, мы то любим поесть,.. выйдя из ретрита..., хотя совесть и разум мучают. :Big Grin: , хотя надо еще работать с каналами...., думаешь, А ладно.. в следующий раз.... :Cool:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> прошу прощения, но вы покушать любите? что-то вкусное..., или только овсянкой питаетесь...., потому что она не вредит каналам, в отличие от сахара и специй...? пьете только кипяток?
> Я восхищаюсь вами, мы то любим поесть,.. выйдя из ретрита..., хотя совесть и разум мучают., хотя надо еще работать с каналами...., думаешь, А ладно.. в следующий раз....


Здоровое питание Вы приравниваете к кайфу?  :Smilie:  Кроме овсянки и других круп, я ем овощи, фрукты и молочные продукты.
Кайфы по моему это: алкоголь, наркотики, секс, праздность (шопинг, ночные клубы, казино и т.д.), экстрим, кураж и т.п. - "радости" такого рода по сути страдания и ведут к страданиям. А съесть шоколадку или мороженное, вкусно конечно, но не является кайфом.

----------


## Майя П

сейчас 70% болезней от нетипичных продуктов..., для данной местности и времени года, еще от количества съеденного...., мороженое особенно летом...? 


а по поводу алкоголя: например при миопатии Дюшена, миодистрофии определенное лекарство запивают спиртным..., а секс нужен для рождения детей, это Далай -лама говорил...
тем более у ВСЕХ бывает дыхание Будды, ОДИН РАЗ ЗА ЦИКЛ..., и прочее по вашим пунктам..

по поводу казино: вы там были? хотя бы раз, думаю что посетить можно...., очень хорошо видна человеческая природа.....

----------


## Леонид Ш

> сейчас 70% болезней от нетипичных продуктов..., для данной местности и времени года, еще от количества съеденного...., мороженое особенно летом...?


Это Вы сами придумали, или шаманы сказали?




> а по поводу алкоголя: например при миопатии Дюшена, миодистрофии определенное лекарство запивают спиртным...,


Выйдя вечером на улицу (особенно в пятницу), начинаешь понимать, что все вокруг страдают этими заболеваниями и запивают, запивают, запивают и запивают.




> а секс нужен для рождения детей, это Далай -лама говорил...


Один раз в 9 месяцев?




> тем более у ВСЕХ бывает дыхание Будды, ОДИН РАЗ ЗА ЦИКЛ..., и прочее по вашим пунктам..


Это я вообще не понял, о чем Вы




> по поводу казино: вы там были? хотя бы раз, думаю что посетить можно...., очень хорошо видна человеческая природа.....


Не поверите - был, ежедневно, в течении нескольких лет с небольшими перерывами, и не просто изучал человеческую природу, а планомерно проигрывал ВСЕ что зарабатывал.

P.S. Вот после таких аргументов, начинаешь понимать занудство Бао.

----------


## Майя П

То что вы знаете, вам достаточно....

а про питание и прочее это из из открытых и закрытых источников ТМ....
как то принято считать, что в педагогике и в медицине - все все понимают .... и знают.
Даже такие мифы про овощи, или холестерин которые ГЛУБОКО внедрили В сознание людей грамотные менеджеры и маркетологи...


(когда у человека нет аргументов, он ничинает цепляться или передергивать то что не знает или не понимает в силу своих омрачений)
Увы или к счастью: мы все люди и омрачения есть у всех....

----------


## Леонид Ш

Что-то Вы не туда тему уводите. Был тезис о том, что удовольствия (кайфы), имеют природу страданий. И о том, что видя их природу - глупо отпускать свой ум пастись на полях удовольствий. Если непонятно о чем я говорю, то медитируем над пратитья самутпадой. 
Вы сначала заговорили о питании в качестве удовольствия, потом вообще не понятные аргументы, теперь о каких-то "мифах про овощи и холестерин, которые ГЛУБОКО внедрили в сознание людей грамотные менеджеры и маркетологи", так мы и до майонеза дойдем.

Извините, но Вы все темы так или иначе сводите к тибетской медицине и теориям заговора - это смахивает на анекдот, в котором студент перед экзаменом по биологии выучил всего один билет про блоху. Ему попался билет про собаку, он говорит у собак есть блохи, и начинает расказывать выученный билет. Ему преподаватель говорит - возьмите другой билет, попадается билет про рыб, он говорит, рыбу едят кошки, а у кошек есть блохи и ...

----------

Torkwemada (11.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Спасибо за анекдот...

вы хотите сделать анализ моих постов??  :EEK!: спасибо.. Поясню...я обычный человек..теориями заговоров не занимаюсь..., медитации у меня просты.
А диагностика, и сама жизнь  - есть аналитика..., так устроен мой ум, из рождения в рождение.
Я раздражаю не только вас..., по этому поводу: две крайности: или, или.. вот так всегда... :Cool:  . но это интересный повод исследовать причину раздражения, происхождение и откуда это проистекает.... :Big Grin: . Самое интересное: это исследование человека..., даже труп  :Big Grin:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> То что вы знаете, вам достаточно..
> 
> 
> (когда у человека нет аргументов, он ничинает цепляться или передергивать то что не знает или не понимает в силу своих омрачений)
> Увы или к счастью: мы все люди и омрачения есть у всех....


У вас-же такое количество аргументов ,что вы ими создаете такой хаос и неразбериху ,который видимо вам  и на руку.Такое впечатление ,что вы перед тем как ответить хаотично роетесь по всем информносителям, лишь-бы что-нибудь да  написать.

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые. 

Как говорил Далай-Лама: "Буддизм - учение для *психически здоровых* людей". Посему, наверное, необходимо для начала стать просто нормальным и соцеоадекватным человеком без всяких 
я хуже всем, меня никто не любит;моя жизнь - сплошное страдание;мир - кака, а я - практикующий брильянт посреди помоев

Трунгпа Ринпоче тоже писал много по данному поводу. 

Может тогда и не будет претензий к окружающим в стиле "а чего они не так расслаблены как Чоки Нима Ринпоче, а то я уже рванул им туфли целовать и вот такой облом случился"!

----------

Аньезка (22.05.2010), Артем Тараненко (22.05.2010), Кузьмич (22.05.2010), куру хунг (22.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> вы хотите сделать анализ моих постов??


Дело было так:




> WOLF: ...удовольствия и кйфы - тоже по сути своей страдания





> Майя П: создайте причину для счастья...  и будет кайф





> WOLF: Мне не нужен кайф, я вижу что любой кайф имеет природу страданий





> Артем Тараненко: Но от этого не перестает быть кайфом





> WOLF: Не перестает, но потребность в получении кайфа отпадает





> Майя П: прошу прощения, но вы покушать любите? что-то вкусное..., или только овсянкой питаетесь...., потому что она не вредит каналам, в отличие от сахара и специй...? пьете только кипяток?
> Я восхищаюсь вами, мы то любим поесть,.. выйдя из ретрита..., хотя совесть и разум мучают., хотя надо еще работать с каналами...., думаешь, А ладно.. в следующий раз....


Все дальнейшее было ???  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: ??? по поводу таких аргументов и перехода на личности.

Не хочу анализов, хочу чтобы Вы кратко и по существу ответили на тезис *Не перестает, но потребность в получении кайфа отпадает*, раз уж именно он вызвал в Вас желание, что-то написать. 




> Я раздражаю не только вас..., по этому поводу: две крайности: или, или.. вот так всегда...


Нет, не раздражаете, но многие заметили, что Вы любите пристроить тибетскую медицину по делу и не по делу, просто обратил на это Ваше внимание, не более того.

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.05.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В том, что удовольствия и кйфы - тоже по сути своей страдания.





> Кайфы *по моему* это:... "


А кому-то в кайф свежего воздуха в лесу вдохнуть.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.05.2010), Майя П (22.05.2010)

----------

